# How to make my eyebrows higher arched?



## Ravenhaired88 (Jan 15, 2016)

Basically my brows are naturally thick and straight ish.  I have been plucking them most of my life so they're pretty sparse and thin now.the only thing I dislike is their shape I really want them to.be a bit higher, to open up my eyes and it would help soften the my face since I have a square jaw and ugly jowls it could even help distract from!  Do any of you Re shape your eyebrows and if so how?  I know obviously fill in but do you shave them, or just exaggerate the line?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 16, 2016)

Put your tweezers down! It is probably the last thing you want to hear, but seriously. Let them grow back as much as possible. Trying to work against your natural brow shape is a futile exercise, IMO.

Instead of messing with your eyebrows even more and trying to change their shape too much, and given what you want to detract from, I would recommend more strategic face contouring. A bit under the chin to detract from the jowls, and some more at the corners of your face (under the earlobes, top corners of the forehead), and then highlight the chin and the centre of the forehead.


----------



## amy04 (Jan 30, 2016)

When I wanted to learn to shape my brows, I bought Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Stencils, and they really helped me understand brow shape, and also train myself how to pluck/draw on to achieve the shape I wanted. 

It's a tad bit expensive but it helped me a ton. You can use them as you fill in your brows, and also to get an idea of what shape you're at now and how realistic your goal shape is!


----------

